# Process for selling/buying home movable tracker



## Roger rabbit (4 Sep 2014)

Hi there 

We recently got mortgage approval for purchasing a home and have to start moving with the whole process of selling our current home and have 6 months with the aib movable tracker to do both. 


I was just wondering can anyone tell us the process where to start - solicitor, ber Certs, auctioneers, looking at other properties etc. 


Thanks for your help


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Sep 2014)

It's more or less the same process as with any other trading up. 

You put your own house on the market, and when you are pretty close to exchanging contracts, you can start making offers on other houses.


----------



## Neevis (9 Sep 2014)

Brendan,
We are in the same position as the original poster, we have just received a sanction in principle letter that lasts 6 months. 

We are putting our home on the market this week and actively looking for a new home.  When we sell our current property we lose our tracker mortgage and then need to inform aib if we have found a new home and another six months start then.  Is my understanding of this process correct do you know? 

Also do you know if its a case that the bank can change their minds on the sanction in principle letter after we sell our home and not offer us a mortgage with the original terms if we find a new home? We would then be left without a mortgage or home if you know what I mean.  

Thanks.


----------

